# Applying for a CDN Passport or Citizenship Certificate for Newborn



## foreversamijo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello,

I am a Canadian Citizen who moved to the UK and just had a baby in the UK. My baby's birth is now registered in the UK.

I want to know what I need to do to apply for a Canadian passport for my baby? Do I need to first apply for citizenship for my baby? If so, what is the process?

Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The answers to your questions are readily available via Google.
You cannot obtain a passport without being a citizen.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you're in London, just head down to Canada House (they've moved from an inconvenient-to-get-to location off of Oxford Street back to Trafalgar Square... you _cannot_ miss it if you show up in person) and ask at the passport section for a passport application for your Little One.

They'll give you a package of information advising how to go about registering your Little One's birth and how to get a passport for them.

I'd tend to want to go to Canada House early-ish in the day, as the passport office is open for a limited time during the day and there is often a queue to get in.


Good luck to you and congratulations on your new arrival!


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

How did you obtain Canadian citizenship? If you were naturalized or born in Canada, then your child is already a Canadian citizen (by descent through you). You simply need to apply for a Canadian citizenship certificate for your child (NOTE: you would be applying for PROOF of your child's EXISTING Canadian citizenship; don't confuse this with an application to become a Canadian citizen as that is a totally different scenario). Once this is received (it takes a few months; longer if applying from outside Canada as you will be), you can use it to obtain a Canadian passport for your child.

Application for a citizenship certificate (adults and minors)

You would need to apply through the Canadian High Commission in London:

Citizenship

Children under the age of 2 can apply for a limited validity passport and a citizenship cert at the same time but this is only worthwhile if you need the passport for some reason. I've only ever found this info on the web site of Canada's Embassy in Rome but you could ask the Canadian High Commission in London if this is something you want to pursue.

Passports for new-born children


----------

